# Living in Thailand for a few months: tips?



## hdtorr (Jul 8, 2009)

hi all,
my husband and i are south african citizens currently living in dubai, uae. we're considering moving to koh samui for 3 months after we leave here in a few months time, just to take some time off and regroup, before getting settled in canada. can anyone please help me with info on how to manage visas, where to stay, etc.? 
thanks,
h


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

The visa situation should be pretty straightforward. For that length of time you need to apply to the Thai consulate where you are now for single entry tourist visas. These are for a two month period, extendable on demand once in Thailand to three months.

As for Koh Samui, few posters here from that neck of the woods, but you could try contacting Camille, a Dutch expat there, via his blog...


----------



## hdtorr (Jul 8, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> The visa situation should be pretty straightforward. For that length of time you need to apply to the Thai consulate where you are now for single entry tourist visas. These are for a two month period, extendable on demand once in Thailand to three months.
> 
> As for Koh Samui, few posters here from that neck of the woods, but you could try contacting Camille, a Dutch expat there,
> 
> Thanks frogblogger! I've had a look and we'll probably do a normal entry visa and do 2 visa runs to singapore or something like that. I understand you're allowed to do that up 90 days of total stay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

hdtorr - as long as you know the law has changed. If you do visa runs you only get your 30 day stamp on initial arrival. After this visa runs to land borders only give you a 15 day stamp renewal now - so to get to the full three months you would have to do at least 4 visa runs. Flying out and back in gives you the full 30 days, so yes, two trips to Singapore would do the trick.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

hdtorr said:


> frogblogger said:
> 
> 
> > The visa situation should be pretty straightforward. For that length of time you need to apply to the Thai consulate where you are now for single entry tourist visas. These are for a two month period, extendable on demand once in Thailand to three months.
> ...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

hdtorr said:


> hi all,
> my husband and i are south african citizens currently living in dubai, uae. we're considering moving to koh samui for 3 months after we leave here in a few months time, just to take some time off and regroup, before getting settled in canada. can anyone please help me with info on how to manage visas, where to stay, etc.?
> thanks,
> h



hdtorr,

Another idea would be to get a Thai visa but spend 1/2 your time in Malaysia. Upon arrival there you are given a 90 day visa and easily renewable. Perhaps fly in to Kuala Lumpur or Penang, spend a few weeks and then on to Koh Samui rather than your entire stay in Thailand. Seems the Malaysian government is much more hospitable that the Thai government re visas. There is a train from Bangkok to Singapore that would take you right by Koh Samui and I'm sure there are buses that could get you close as well and then either a short flight to the island or a ferry. Could be a very enjoyable adventure for the two of you!

Serendipity2


----------

